# TODAY on RO



## Becca

[align=center] [/align][align=center]*




*[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center]*By yours truly â Beccccaaaaa!*[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center]*Wednesday, 22 April 2009*[/align] 
[align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Remember to alert our mods if you see a  double post *[/align] [align=center]*:nod*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:thumbup*[/align] [align=center]*Today we have 8 birthdays! Woo!! Lots of candles being blown out today *[/align] [align=center]*Happy Birthday too:*[/align] [align=center]*Okinawabunnymamma*[/align] [align=center]*Shootingstar*[/align] [align=center]*4mykorey*[/align] [align=center]*Fluffybunny*[/align] [align=center]*Chubbers422*[/align] [align=center]*Whitehorse*[/align] [align=center]*becci*[/align] [align=center]*~DopeyDoo~*[/align] [align=center]*arty:*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to add your birthdays and special occasions to the  Calendar  guys!*[/align] 
[align=center]*:bestwishes:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:welcome1*[/align] [align=center]*We have some new members joining us here on RO! Go welcome them:*[/align] [align=center]*Stuppi, OakRidgeRabbits, fwilson675, Hippie_chick, ange92040 and Babs&Bugs!*[/align] [align=center]*:hello*[/align] [align=center]*Welcome to the forum *[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:cry4:*[/align] [align=center]* RIP Bun Bun *[/align] [align=center]*:innocent*[/align] [align=center]* RIP Zelly â Boy *[/align] [align=center]*:hug1*[/align] [align=center]*Prayers for lost bunnies, binky free *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny19*[/align] [align=center]* Bunny ears!! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Konotashi wants to know how to build  a NIC cage? *[/align] [align=center]*:bunnyheart*[/align] [align=center]*Gale is new! And has a  question! *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Talontuner has a  rabbit cage question!  Can you help?*[/align] [align=center]*:dutch*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to enter the  caption contest! *[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center]* FLUFFY TAIL!  Cute picture *[/align] [align=center]*:brown-bunny*[/align] [align=center]* Bunny names! *[/align] [align=center]*:bunny16*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:grumpy*[/align] [align=center]*Luvinmycowboyâs bunny is  shaking! *[/align] [align=center]*:bunnynurse:*[/align] [align=center]*Usagi_Chan is wondering about  bed bugs on rabbitsâ¦ *[/align] [align=center]*:nurse:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:eats:*[/align] [align=center]*Rosie07 has some  Pellet concerns! *[/align] [align=center]*:bunny17:*[/align] [align=center]*KookieKing wants to know  how to start bunny bonding! *[/align] [align=center]*:group2:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Whaleyk98 wants to know if  anyone raises Harlequins? *[/align] [align=center]*:anotherbun*[/align] [align=center]*3221Brian needs  information on a silver fox rabbit *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]**[/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been posted in recently:*[/align] [align=center]* NEW LIFE OF STORM *[/align] [align=center]* Wabbitdads Wabbit herd 2009 *[/align] [align=center]* Scone* Macbunny -2009 [/align] [align=center]*:carrot*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs need to be updated pretty soon!!!*[/align] [align=center]* The Tails of Simon *[/align] [align=center]* The Welsh bunnies and family .x *[/align] [align=center]* Pictures of Pepper *[/align] [align=center]*:carrot*[/align] [align=center]*Update those blogs guys!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:juggle*[/align] [align=center]*Unscramble this word:*[/align] [align=center]*Boraiwn dgebri*[/align] [align=center]*:hanging:*[/align] [align=center]*Who started the thread titled âMika is smarter than me?â *[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]*:biggrin2:
*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have a great day guys â Thanks* *for reading *[/align]


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Rainbow Bridge

Mika is smarter than Sephira


----------



## Becca

YAY Well done


----------



## sephira

LOL!!! Someone got it! Now I feel dumb!!


----------



## penguinsrxcore

hehe! I'll update soon!


----------



## Becca

*penguinsrxcore wrote: *


> hehe! I'll update soon!


Thank you


----------

